# HELP!!! Question about 19+ week potty shots



## Baby3bakin

I've had mainly girl guesses on my recent post about my baby's potty shot
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2053107-19-week-potty-shot-gender.html
Just wondering who has had potty shots that looked similar and turned out to be a boy hiding his bits!! 
One image shows nothing between the legs but I think I can see tiny "indents" where you would imagine the labia to be and the other shows the baby's legs quite close together but on close looking I swear I can see what looks to be three lines and the "Y" shape. BUT I did notice a solid white mass in the background also which made me think boy?
As you have Probley guess I have spent WAY too much time analyzing these pictures lol!! Please let me know what you think and why?! I'm Sending myself batty!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Anyone?


----------



## Cryssie

My boy at 17 weeks:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/169888_473465621365_3289294_o.jpg

My girl at 18 weeks:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v30/Cryssie/20130905_204933.jpg


----------



## Baby3bakin

Thanks cryssie!!! Wow it's pretty out there isn't it! My "baby" boy is nearly 5 so it's been awhile since I seen a potty shot! The reference really helps!


----------



## Katt36

Looks like girl to me :). Congrats.


----------



## Cryssie

Yeah, I got emotional when I saw him and hubby had no clue! I wanted a girl first so I knew I had one, but I'm glad she's second!


----------



## Baby3bakin

Having the older brothers is always good! :)


----------



## c.m.c

I wouldn't be convinced either way with your scan....you can't see boy bits but you also can defo defo not assume girl as there's no girl bits either on your pic


----------



## Baby3bakin

Defiantly wouldn't be going out and buying pink don't worry! Lol. The only thing that has made me think there is a (small!) chance that this is a girl is that all of the 20ish week potty shots I have seen of boys has been fairly obvious and the fact I have two different angles that neither show a protrusion makes me think..


----------



## AimeeM

Difficult but I'd go with girl really.


----------



## c.m.c

I'd defo be swaying towards girl though....


----------

